# My verdict: Tested the Vicks VapoRub on the bottom of the feet theory...



## Kathy (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't know if anyone else saw this email when it was going around or heard about this. But...awhile back I got an email from a friend saying that putting Vicks VapoRub on the bottoms of your child's feet before bed, then putting socks on would help suppress their cough and would last longer than putting it on their chest.

Well...Aleda has been sick. Last week it was some stomach bug and she couldn't keep anything down and was throwing up all the time, then it went into this nasty cold. Yesterday she was sneezing and coughing non-stop and had a runny nose and she didn't want to eat or do anything but be held. Poor baby!!

So...I tried it last night before I put her to bed and it really seems to have worked! She's not all better today obviously, but she sounds ALOT better and she's hardly coughing at all!

So...if you haven't heard about this, give it a shot. It does seem to work!


----------



## KellyB (Jan 20, 2008)

Hmm. Had not heard that one yet. glad it seemed to work though.


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 20, 2008)

Interesting... I'll have to try it one day. I love Vicks VapoRub when I'm sick, it always works for me.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 20, 2008)

I've heard about it before but i dont know why it would work better on your feet than your chest! LOL that is really weird, but im glad that it worked for your lil girl


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 20, 2008)

Neat-o! I've been coughing a lot (I'm sick right now)...it wouldn't hurt to try! lol.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah...it is odd! When I first read it I thought it was bizarre! But, people swear by it and it did work for her.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 20, 2008)

it's weird, i would have never thought of applying it on your feet. i just saw the ad on tv tonight, i assumed it was to be used on the chest.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 20, 2008)

My hunny told me about this email. I told him not to believe it but maybe we'll give it a try


----------

